# Problems Cloning



## benamucc (Apr 25, 2009)

I built a bubble cloner a while ago with MassProducer's DIY.  It's confusing me to no end, and I hope some of you can help   

I have 8 clones in the bubbler, and change to fresh water 2x per week. Water is well water going through RO unit ph=6.8; alk=40 temp 65-70.  Air-Temps are 70's day/night and they sit about 12" from 4x40W floro tubes with 18/6 lighting.  

The first week they all slumped a little, but then I changed the water and they've been perky and standing tall (for clones) for 2 weeks.  No roots, or root bumps have appeared at all.  

I've been taking my cuttings from the bottom of the donor plants, as Jorge Cervantes reccomends in his grow bible.  45deg cut under water and scarification on 50% to add surface area.  

What do I do?  I can't be waiting 6 weeks for cuttings.  Just makes no sense??  

Thanks all.  If any of you need to see some pics on this hollar and I'll get them up in the next hour.  Honestly tho, there's nothing too exciting to see...


----------



## benamucc (Apr 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2009)

sounds like you're doing everything right. some clones root easier than others.


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if it will speed your rooting time, but "I" always keep flo's "close", less than 6 inches. .yes, even on cuttings..


----------



## Budking (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe try to get some kind of clear plastic cover to increase Humidity, it always plays a big role for me.
 Also your ph is off, it really should be in the 5.5 to 6 range no matter what even when you are rooting.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree about the PH issue, but the thing that really stook out to me was that you didn't mention you had a humidity hood over your plants. In my experience that is the difference between complete success and utter failure. I use a hood, take it off a couple times a day for like 15 minutes, then mist my plants before I put my hood back on, seems to be money that way...


----------



## SoHIGH (Apr 25, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> I agree about the PH issue, but the thing that really stook out to me was that you didn't mention you had a humidity hood over your plants. In my experience that is the difference between complete success and utter failure. I use a hood, take it off a couple times a day for like 15 minutes, then mist my plants before I put my hood back on, seems to be money that way...


Yea deff use a dome of some sort...even for a newb i have had 85-90% rates doing the same thing you doing cept I use jiffy pucks.


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, a hood is important. I did the same thing to start out. I actually bought a proper cloner, but without a hood found no success. What I did was use mason jars to cover them up to incease the humidity. After this I had success. The other thing,...don't go cheap on the rooting agent. Hope this helps...


----------



## benamucc (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome!!  THanks for the replys!!  

I finally found the PH level in my "bible" so I can appreciate it needs to be a little lower.  If I were to use a hydro PH-down, would that be ok for the clones??  

I have been only misting the plants and trying to keep high humidity for the first few days (3-5).  Since they're all standing tall, I'm on my way in there to get a dome fabbed up.  

If it doesn't work out I'll bbs.

THANKS AGAIN!!!!   :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2009)

:ciao:  my friend..nice to see ya..I will ask to see pics  so i can see the size of the cloner..and the pump..I have found that the bubbles are key..and the more the better..also  there is no need for missting the cloner..this is takeing away from the rooting..and massproduccer doesnt use a Dome..and so dont I..I have perfected this cloner for me..be sure the water is to the cuts as well..and scarfing  I have done early on..when learning what would work 4 me..and that didnt help at all...I found that useing a sharp pointed scissors and takeing the clone with atleast two nodes  and then stick right into bubble cloner..no under water  or 45 degree cuts..just clip and stck..roots in 7 days..transfered to soil in 14..hope this helps..take care and be safe


also what was stated  is some strains are tougher to clone then others..I have one Red Dragon..that I just cant seem to clone at all..im  0-3  wish me luck next Fall..and PATIENTS  is the other KEY


----------



## benamucc (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks 4u2smoke...good to see you too friend!  

I tried adjusting pH with lemon juice.  (Honestly I like the idea alot)  I've heard it breaks down after a couple of days and that the pH down from General Hydroponics is the way to go.  So say some of the food gardening sites.  I only use about 2 gal/wk of water so, I'm hoping a good tester, and some experimentation will do me good.  

Also, my pH water test strips and kit are for the jacuzzi...which means I can only test down to 6.8  I've also learned that 1 point of difference in pH (eg 7-6) is actually 10 times the level...so...I'm really about 20 times too high on pH!!! ullhair:  I'm trying to find a good meter this morning and if I learn anything interesting I'll try to post it.  

Happy Monday


----------



## benamucc (Apr 27, 2009)

Cloner is a 3gal res. Lots of bubbles...lots.  Added water level and 2tsp lemon juice yesterday.

Clone after 20 days.


----------



## chinaman (Apr 27, 2009)

I never ph my water for clones i use well water at 7.5ph and use same setup u do also have a aerocloner(i need tons of clones in the summer) i use 2drops superthrive per 3gallon just clip and put into the cloner no rooting hormone or anything else..its very lo humidity here like 16% lol so i must use humidity dome just use another bottom like yours is made of and stick it on the top works wonders))mine are rdy in 7-9days to go into dirt))hope this helps bro... forgot to add i also put in some ice every day to keep res temp down

good day


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 27, 2009)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Cloner is a 3gal res. Lots of bubbles...lots. Added water level and 2tsp lemon juice yesterday.
> 
> Clone after 20 days.


 i see your prob "i think" it seems you scarified a little to hard going alittle to deep into the stem..when i do the scarification i barely scrape the stem.. if at all.  i think if you just snipped clone from mum and just stuck them in the cloner you would see roots in around 10 days with proper ph.  im getting roots in 8-10days not doing a darn thing other then snip,dip,stick in peatpuck


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't scrape at all, I just slice a little up the middle to expose more rooting area. I suggest making the outside of your res light proof. You might end up algae in your res. I had a cler spray bottle in next to my cloner and after a while I ended up seeing green algae in the bottle.


----------



## ozman (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey 4u2smoke I too have a problem suddenly clonning also 15 years ago when I was clonning I had a 99 percent sucess rate(just cant  make them all grow I guess lol).
Well I have since moved and started growing again last year,well I know I have went thru 100+ clones to end up with 9 that made it too the hydro unit,I dont have a flipping clue why I cant clone anymore,but I'm still trying,
hang in there it will get easier lol.



:holysheep:  :bolt:


----------



## nvthis (Apr 27, 2009)

I dunno. I have read plenty about this subject. Seems it just works wonders for some and not at all for others. I feel your frustration.

I gave it a good college try this winter and failed miserably. With determination I built three different bubble cloners and didn't have much luck with any of them. I tried ph'ing, superthrive, clonex, pure water, the works. I bought more pumps, air stones, heater and ever increasing amounts of ways to insure no light leaks. I even devised a method of measure to insure that I had an exact prespecified knowledge of how close my cuts were to the water. It just wouldn't work for me. I had about a 4% return. The occasional clone that did root rooted very well and was indeed impressive. I have given up on it for now, but will revisit the DIY bubbler again someday 

I ran RW the last three runs @ about 99%, basically in my sleep:confused2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2009)

hey  ben..i too notice the res not in darkness..be sure to wrap some tape..or paint it..good luck my friend..


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

> have 8 clones in the bubbler, and change to fresh water 2x per week. Water is well water going through RO unit ph=6.8; alk=40 temp 65-70. Air-Temps are 70's day/night and they sit about 12" from 4x40W floro tubes with 18/6 lighting.



I also made a bubble cloner by following Mass Producers DIY
I do not use a humidity dome.
I do not ph my water (ph is 7.2)
I use 24/7 lighting with a 6500 k cfl as close as I can get it.
My air temp is whatever room temp is (68 to 80)
My reservoir temp is 78 to 82
I have had 100% success rate so far using this method

This is where I think you are making your mistake. You need to raise the temp of your reservoir.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Buy an aero cloner and be done with it.


----------



## skallie (Apr 28, 2009)

If it has no dome on top of the cloning machine this is definately your problem you need a dome for sure.
An opaque tupperware box that allows light through but keeps humidity up will do fine.
Oh i just noticed you have no heating this is more important than the dome and switch the lights to constant aka 24/7 this should speed things up.
skallie


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 28, 2009)

I do not use a dome on either of my cloners and have a 90%+ success rate. Hell I don't even mist anymore.


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 28, 2009)

*im going to leave it like this,  IF YOU CANT CLONE..> YOU ARE TRYING WAY TO HARD> JUST LET IT DO ITS THING> NO SLIT UP THE MIDDLE,ANGLECUTS,SCARIFICATION,MISTING YADA YADA> JUST CLIP IT AND STICK IN SOIL OR PEAT PUCK AND BE DONE WITH IT>* HYDRO IS WACK!


----------



## benamucc (Apr 28, 2009)

well you'll be interested to know that as of today (now with water pH'd) I am starting to see roots on some of the clones.  

the resevouir is kept dark by the cover i made.  i glued mylar with the black side facing in, to the top of the rubbermaid.  it's rigid enough that it stands up on it's own.  it's probably not 100% dark, but i think it helps.  hope i can crank out some clones for my new GR i'm building!!  

thanks again everyone!


----------

